# Reputable Blue Lacy Breeders in the Southeast



## PA Hunter (Dec 5, 2014)

I am interested in purchasing a Blue Lacy puppy from a reputable breeder located in the SE.  The goal is to have a great dog who can also track wounded deer.  Please feel free to recommend other breeds as well and why you suggested the breed.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 5, 2014)

Shoot passinthrough a message. I believe that his came from Florida. I know that there are a couple of breeders in South Carolina also.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 6, 2014)

watermedic said:


> Shoot passinthrough a message. I believe that his came from Florida. I know that there are a couple of breeders in South Carolina also.



^^^^this^^^^  His came from the Tallahassee area.


----------



## rvick (Dec 8, 2014)

Rebecca Ferrell in Crawfordville Fla.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 8, 2014)

That would be her!


----------



## mschlapa (Dec 10, 2014)

Could have swore I posted this once already but we use Deutsch Drahthaar and Teckels. The DD is a versatile hunting breed and I don't usually recommend them to people that just want a dog to do an occasional track and will not use it for hunting. The Teckel are phenomenal trackers and hunters of small game and varmints. Another breed utilized for tracking is the Bavarian Mountain Hound.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 11, 2014)

I breed, train and hunt Lacys myself.  Mine are related to some of Rebecca's and she is a friend of mine.  I don't have any puppies available or plan to breed but Rebecca can put you on some nice ones.  

What I like about Lacys:  mine are very biddable although some are more hard headed.  They are smart.  Medium sized so they are easy to pick up if needed.  Short hair so they don't make a mess in the house.  Good structure so they don't break down after 6 years or so.  Few genetic diseases so they should live a long time and be productive in that time.  The sire of my two is 14 and runs a little slower than he used to but doesn't limp or anything, he is as graceful as he ever was and although he doesn't hear too well he still hates a squirrel.  

Lacys love to please.  Anything you want them to do, if you can figure out how to ask them to do it they will try to do it.  My Lacys herd cattle and sheep, tree squirrels, blood track, and retrieve.  I've taken my male hog dogging with a friend's pack but didn't get on any hogs.  He has found a hog in a 30 acre training pen and bayed it, though.

Now, if you are only going to do one activity and do a lot of it you might want a more specialized breed.  But if you are going to have a homestead and only one or two dogs, lacys are a Jack of all Trades kind of dog that would fit in nicely.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 11, 2014)

Bkeepr said:


> I breed, train and hunt Lacys myself.  Mine are related to some of Rebecca's and she is a friend of mine.  I don't have any puppies available or plan to breed but Rebecca can put you on some nice ones.
> 
> What I like about Lacys:  mine are very biddable although some are more hard headed.  They are smart.  Medium sized so they are easy to pick up if needed.  Short hair so they don't make a mess in the house.  Good structure so they don't break down after 6 years or so.  Few genetic diseases so they should live a long time and be productive in that time.  The sire of my two is 14 and runs a little slower than he used to but doesn't limp or anything, he is as graceful as he ever was and although he doesn't hear too well he still hates a squirrel.
> 
> ...



This is why people want Lacy Dogs mschlapa. Although I believe that the BMH is also a very good breed also. The breeds that were mixed to make the Lacy put together a great companion with incredible prey drive.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 11, 2014)

I love the Bavarians for blood dogs but I don't think you could go wrong with a Lacy.  I have seen several work and all were fine animals.


----------



## mschlapa (Dec 12, 2014)

I've only seen a couple lacys so I don't know much about them. They were more ranch type dogs and didn't appeal to me for the type and variety of hunting we do. I have heard they are good dogs similar to curs.


----------



## rvick (Dec 13, 2014)

Mike, Mike Lopez' Lacy (Lucy) is a fine mostly off-lead tracker that works almost exactly the same as my Kemmer Cur, Annie. Keeps her distance when baying & can be called out. I think Lacys are considered a cur breed & Annie & Lucy have much the same temperament & working/hunting style. Not gonna go in & get themselves gored like my Draht. Not gonna point & retrieve your birds, either.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually, many Lacys love to retrieve and if you look on the Facebook page for working Lacys has pics of people using them to retrieve doves.  The sire of my dogs pointed quail, and one of my Pearl pups is working cattle and pointing pheasants in Montana.  There is a certified cadaver dog in Texas, and I know of a couple that naturally learned to be diabetic alert dogs.  They love learning and using their noses.


----------

